
Ask HN: Advice on where to incorporate a SaaS startup, we can't in our country - cucho
	We are building a SaaS targeted to European companies. We are based in a latin american country where the exports of services is treated the same as the export of, for example, a container full of apples: For each SaaS subscription over a $1,000 we sell, we need pay a customs agent a fee (starting at ~$150). Also we would like to use Stripe and their broad range of european payment methods, and Stripe is not offered in our country.
As incorporating in our home country is not an option, we are looking for a place to incorporate.<p>We can incorporate a company in Europe, to be &quot;closer&quot; to our customers. Ireland seems a good option as they speak English, and they will stick to the European Union. There are some tax advantages as well, but I don&#x27;t expect to see much profits anytime soon. In the other hand, for non-EU residents, they require to buy a $1,000&#x2F;year insurance (plus the registered office fee, the company secretary fee, etc) and there are not many resources and tools on how to operate your irish company. I fear that I will have to hire a lawyer or an accountant for even the smallest question. Also it looks like that I need to fly from my country to Ireland to open the bank account.<p>The other alternative is to set up a Delaware C Corp or LLC. There are plenty of resources and tools to help you run your business and there are services (Stripe Atlas, Gusto) that makes it easy to start and even get a US bank account. Also, if everything&#x27;s goes well, we may look for US investors and I guess it is easier for them to invest in a well-know structure, such as a DE C Corp. On the other hand, it seems odd to have a Latin American-based US company selling to Europe.<p>We are talking to lawyers to sort this out. But it would be very helpful to know your experience and opinions as fellow entrepreneurs and investors.
======
eip
Why not Belize?

